# very challenging flower - black petunia



## zulu42 (May 30, 2020)

I've tried, for weeks, natural light, with reflector, flash, modified flash, backlit, Rembrandt, blue hour, golden hour, witching hour... And haven't been able to capture the velvety blackness of this flower.
Not even too happy with this, for so many attempts. A mix of ambient and flash.
Anybody have a shot of a black flower for inspiration?


----------



## Photo Lady (May 30, 2020)

wow that is beautiful


----------



## Jeff15 (May 30, 2020)

You did OK, nice shot.......


----------



## Ysarex (May 30, 2020)

Same problem. Got a near black iris (so dark purple that it shows as black) and I finally decided that yes there are limits to what we can photograph and that's one of them. I can make a decent photo of it so that it's a much lighter purple but I can't photograph it as it really appears.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (May 30, 2020)

Here's mine. Who the bleep ever thought black flowers was a good idea anyway?

Joe


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2020)

This is difficult, but not impossible.  It's simply a variation of the black dog against a black background challenge.  Step one is to use incidence metering vice reflective (if you're not doing that already), and the second is to get your light back far enough that the inverse square law doesn't "penalize" you as is the case in Joe's post.


----------



## zulu42 (May 31, 2020)

Even googling image results for these flowers I fail to find any great results


----------



## Ysarex (May 31, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> Even googling image results for these flowers I fail to find any great results



Yep, I've done the same. The near black iris cultivar is named Superstition. Photos on the net are generally awful. Part of the problem is we try to photograph them in a normal outdoor environment where everything else is much lighter. One day I'm going to cut one and bring it in the house where I can control the lighting and the background. Out in the garden doesn't work.

Joe


----------



## otherprof (May 31, 2020)

Nice shot, but I agree with others that it is impossible to accurately reproduce the dark purple flower as the black we perceive it to be..


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 1, 2020)

I'd shoot it in black and white


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 1, 2020)

I've found with any velvet style dark flower (haven't tried black but can imagine), natural lighting is your worst enemy.

We had some velvety dark crimson flowers and for the life of me I couldn't get a shot of them outside. I almost thought I was doing something wrong. I tried every lens/camera/flash/setting combo I could come up with. I did manage a 99% likness in the studio. I'm at work now but I'll try to find it when I get home.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 1, 2020)

I wonder if a colored gel on the speedlight would work? Which color? Haven't a clue.  I bet @Derrel may have the answer to this.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 1, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> I wonder if a colored gel on the speedlight would work? Which color? Haven't a clue.  I bet @Derrel may have the answer to this.


What would the coloured gel be intended to do?


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 1, 2020)

I had the thought of color gel. If you could show the flower as black, some color spilling over the texture might enhance.




jcdeboever said:


> I'd shoot it in black and white


I think my problem with black and white is it loses impact. You're not sure if the flower is black or if it's just the lack of color in the photo.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 1, 2020)

If anybody can photograph a black flower my money is on @oldhippy


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 1, 2020)

tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if a colored gel on the speedlight would work? Which color? Haven't a clue.  I bet @Derrel may have the answer to this.
> ...



I don't know, I have used them indoors when there are multiple colored light bulbs. Usually orange for that. I was throwing it against the wall wondering if it would stick. lol


----------



## snowbear (Jun 1, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> I'd shoot it in black and white


I'd probably try to draw it.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 1, 2020)

snowbear said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I'd shoot it in black and white
> ...


Shouldn't you be out trying to photograph a white bear in a snowstorm????


----------



## tirediron (Jun 1, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> ... I was throwing it against the wall wondering if it would stick. lol


 Only if you use gaf tape!


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Jun 1, 2020)

Well there may be some things in nature that technology can not match but that does not distract from the fact that it is a great photo.

I like it.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 4, 2020)

Latest attempts


----------



## Space Face (Sep 5, 2020)

Wow, what a strange looking plant.  Some varied takes, that last one looks like it's been dipped in pitch.  Good stuff.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 5, 2020)

I think it looks pretty good, have you tried black light, lighting combined with other soft lighting? I know it would look weird but who knows, it may capture that velvety look.


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 7, 2020)

You've likely already tried this, but what keeps coming to mind as an option is "open shade" Getting someone out there to hold a flag over the top, just until you have enough lighting spilling on the flower to draw out the texture, but enough shade to keep the depth of color. Maybe even holding it over the background too, to darken up the bright green that seems to be drawing attention away from the petals? Just a thought!

Also, keeping the camera in live view while you play with Flag** position would help me understand whats going on as I moved the FLAG** around.

Sure wish I had an awesome black flower to practice on. I've never seen anything like it before.

(Edited because I realize these terms are not interchangeable. But I posted before coffee, so be gentle.)


----------



## paigew (Sep 7, 2020)

I think it’s shot well but you could bring out the velvet texture with more editing.





very small file, and quick attempt at bringing out "velvet" texture.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 7, 2020)

paigew said:


> I think it’s shot well but you could bring out the velvet texture with more editing.
> 
> View attachment 197048
> 
> ...



Nice. Thank you


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 7, 2020)

Indoors with black bg and snooted speeedlight


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## RichardProtium (Sep 7, 2020)

I have been watching this thread since I came back from a break. The first of your latest attempts conveys a texture none of the others do. Sorry, no advice. This looks like a very challenging subject. Well done so far. Keep experimenting.

[EDIT] I think you posted your latest while I was typing. Regardless, I was referring to your second post. I haven't had time to really look at the latest.

OK, I think maybe my browser just needed to be refreshed.

"Indoors with black bg and snooted speeedlight" is my favorite. Again, keep experimenting


----------

